# Audio Morse



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

In the past I have downloaded an audio morse programme "CGT Morse Translator". In my younger days I could cope with visual morse on the Aldis fairly well, for our certificates 6 words per minute and 8 for semaphore. The problem I find with audio is that I can read it faster than I can write with the breakdown rate of about 15 words per minute especially random single single letters and even with text at this speed with normal "joined up writing" I fall behind and evetually loose it. How ever can I reach the 25 word standard when at an age of 75yo my legible writing speed is about 15.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You could try using *this* site, David.
Try typing it if you can't write that fast.
May get you up to speed.
You could learn to think ahead and write the word in shorthand. 
If you enter morse practice or some such into Google I'm sure you'll get a lot of results that may help.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

A good site Kris.

I reminder of morse came back yesterday with the TV showing of 'Independence Day' where amongst all that high tech computer technology it was morse code that saved the day :~)

Mike


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

There is a group from Newfoundland that has a morse code signal in their song.
"Its an Ordinary Day" 
Great Big Sea and it was a few times playing before I figured it out "G. B.S."
Lost proficiency over the years
Bill


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Quite a few TV and radio adverts (commercials) use morse code for some reason at the moment. Not a lot of them make any sense!

*This* may be of interest if you haven't seen it before. 
Takes a bit of practice to send morse using a mouse button. 
I haven't got round to connecting my bug key to my wireless mouse yet.[=P]


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

*Audio morse*

Thanks Kris it's a better site than my previous one. Does any one know of a similar site for visual morse ?


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Takes a bit of practice to send morse using a mouse button.
> I haven't got round to connecting my bug key to my wireless mouse yet.[=P]


Kris, I haven't looked closely at that site yet but perhaps could come up with a USB to (a hard wired) morse key junction adaptor.

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I think the site has some instructions on one of the pages for adapting a mouse with a little bit of soldering and a jack socket, Mike.
Haven't had time to investigate yet. May save a bit of brain stretching by copying their ideas.

Kris


----------

